# Question for PNW boarders



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I wear goretex. I spend a lot of time riding though, in any conditions. 5k is a little low if it is rainy. As long as you don't crash often you Will probably be ok.

Usually for pnw conditions, I tell my friends to look for 10k gear at the minimum.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For jackets I've been just fine with 8K and 10K. Personally I place more emphasis on pants, since I spend alot of time sitting on the lift and hiking for pow, so I go for at least 20K or Goretex there.


----------



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

I ride in Vancouver i would assume we get the same wet heavy snow...last year i rode with my thirtytwo shiloh jacket which is 8k...i moved to Van at the end of feb (hadnt ridden all season because of injury) and still ended up riding 40+ days. i spend a lot of time in the backcountry, and even rain and not once did the inside of my coat get wet.

like mentioned above get a good pair of pants because of the sitting, kneeling, trekking you do through the snow. but my 8k jacket worked amazing last year, so well its going to have a season 2.

hope that helps.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I like to stay dry, and living in Washington, I've ridden in the straight rain before. Because of the way the weather here is, I have a 25k jacket and 20k pants. I don't like getting wet when I ride, just staying warm. 5k seems way to low to me, but I still crash, and hike, and sit, and it rains sometimes. My 25k Columbia jacket and my 20k Ripzone pants are going on season 2 now, and going strong.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i have gear from 5 to 20.. DOC (depends on conditions)

i suggest u have a gear bag.. couple pants couple jackets and switch em out depending on the conditions.. i wear my 5 k puffy on super cold dry powder days and my 20k on typical NW sloppy days


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm with Triple, I stick with at least 20k or Gore-Tex pants for the chairlift and strap in sitting I do as well as the hiking. I still stick with at least 15k shell jacket as well, but it's not as important as the pants IMO.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 8k insulated jacket, a 10k shell and a 15k shell. The 10k is what I ride on a usual day thats below freezing, the 8k on days that are colder than 20 or so and the 15k if its raining. The 15k seems to keep me mostly dry, but I think a 20k or better would be best in a full downpour. Like everyone else is saying definately get some pants that are 15k or better


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I think I will continue looking for a >= 10K jacket for this coming season and if something comes up, then great. If not, I'll survive the rain should it come. My pants haven't given me trouble at all so far but they're pre-2007 and I can't find any information on them (threw away tags long ago).


----------

